

Candy Crush creator KING IPO valued at 7.5B USD - sireat
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/12/us-king-ipo-idUSBREA2B0KP20140312

======
grej
Crazy. Just crazy. For reference, Electronic Arts marketcap = 9.27B.

------
sireat
This valuation is basically all from one game.

